# Weed Identification



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend in Florida asked me for some help with this weed. Any ideas?


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

i think it's waterhemp seed head. My 2 cents.

Troy


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

NebTrac said:


> i think it's waterhemp seed head. My 2 cents.
> 
> Troy


Thanks! According to Google Pictures I believe you nailed it.

Thanks again.


----------

